# one twin smaller than the other



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am 7 weeks and 5 days. I had my 1st scan at 7 weeks which showed twins but while 1 was perfect at 9mm the other was half the size at 4.5mm. Both twins had good strong heartbeats but the consultant said that it was unlikly that the smaller one would make it past 8 weeks and I may or may not bleed. Can you give me your thoughts on this and do you have any experience of this happening to anyone. Sorry but im becoming really anxious and I dont think I can wait till my 12 week scan to find out whats happening! This was my last appointment at the i.v.f clinic and I have an appointment with my gp tomorrow and im going to push for an earlier scan at hopefully 10 weeks.

Thankyou, caroline


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

with such a significant difference, like the consultant said, unfortunately it's unlikely that the smaller one will make it, however it's not impossible, and things always happen that amaze us, so don't give up hope. I'm really sorry I couldn't say what you wanted me to say, please let me know how you get on, I would have definitely thought they would give you an earlier scan,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, He reckoned if the little one doesnt make it, it will probably not last past 8 weeks which is tomorrow so i will just have to wait and see. Im still having strong pregnancy symptoms including very sore boobs, burning and cramping pains down below, extreme fatigue and fly off the handle quite a bit. So im generally a nightmare to be around at the moment!! I will let you know how things pan out.
thanks again, caroline.


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi emilycaitlin,

Just to let you know the smaller twin didnt make it, there was no heartbeat at the scan today but we kind of expected this was going to happen still quite sad though. the other twin is doing grand though great size, heartbeat etc so I will just concentrate on having one healthy baby from now on. Thankyou for your advice.
Carolinex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry to hear that   Even though you did expect it, it still comes as a shock and a very harrowing experience.  Remember that you aren't expected not to grieve, just because you are still pregnant, you have still suffered the loss of a baby, and it's very hard when people lose a twin, as they think that they should just be happy enough to have another baby, but it's not like that at all, make sure that you let yourselves greive, as well as still being happy to be pregnant.  Please let me know if I can help in any way,

thinking of you,


emilycaitlin xx


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for your lovely words. To be honest I dont know how I feel, havnt really discussed it with anyone including my dh. I have always tended to keep my emotions under control and keep a stiff upper lip etc. The girls at work know but noone has said anything about it ( one of the girls is 25 weeks pregnant) , its like everyone has forgotten that ive lost a twin but thats probably my fault for not showing any sadness over it even though I really am inside. Im so tired all the time as well as im not sleeping properly also really cold all the time and the girls at work keep telling me to go for a walk as that will heat me up/wake me up but im too tired to even try! I cant even turn the heating up as the colleague who is pregnant complains its too warm! Nightmare.
Thanks again,
Carolinex


----------

